# Current clothing fashion. What are your bets?



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I've noticed this year that bell sleeves, "cold shoulders" and velveteen shoes are quite popular.

I'm staying well away from those miscarriages of fashion. They'll be gone by next September.

what are your preferences and predictions?


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm staying away from varsity spread collars. they seem well received, but are most likely a flash in the pan that will last less than a decade. Besides they look best with narrow faces.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

@Mr. Nail,

Do you think these trousers will be around for a while?

https://d38lmus20vhzyd.cloudfront.n...D/ballroom-khakis-backhoe-ad-MOD2.jpg-378x214


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

There is a problem there. In a way I understand men's fashion. I mean I know loose fit khakis will never go away. I wear loose fit pants most days. They are just comfortable, Like a good pair of yoga pants I guess. But if I need to impress someone straight cut khakis are s much better look. Before this there was pleated pants. Heck I still run into them from time to time. And they had some sort of respectability that loose fit never will but it wasn't long before everyone knew it was just a sham.

Any way the point was that men's fashions are no less ridiculous, but they change so slowly. The collar thing instead of cutting it at ninety degrees (square) they go obtuse with 105 degrees. Now since I have a very square face I wear point collars that are around 75 degrees. I'm sure you are sitting there thinking why is a tiny matter of a few degrees of cut such a big deal? Well that's men's fashion. We aren't going to cut a big hole in the shoulder of our sweaters, if you want to see a bold statement in men's wear try making the lapel a half inch wider. or a tie a quarter inch narrower.

So my prediction on ballroom khakis. They will never go away. Like cargo shorts and yoga pants they are just too comfortable. The good news is they will also never be completely accepted. Even by the guys wearing them.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> I've noticed this year that bell sleeves, "cold shoulders" and velveteen shoes are quite popular.
> 
> I'm staying well away from those miscarriages of fashion. They'll be gone by next September.
> 
> what are your preferences and predictions?


Yes, some 1970's styles are currently back ... did you notice all the florals? I said no to all of them, except I do like the longer/fitted blazers for women.

Following trends gives me a headache (and always has), what's next, the cartoon shoulders of the 1980's and "big hair" again?

And, what is with all the makeup? Ugh, I see women with what we used to call "full stage makeup" as everyday wear.

Don't get me started on the men (makeup, skinny jeans, Gimli beards and hair-do's)

I just wish people would dress appropriately for their age ... instead of 12 going on 18, or worse 50 going on 18.


----------



## katies (May 19, 2015)

NextTimeAround said:


> I've noticed this year that bell sleeves, "cold shoulders" and velveteen shoes are quite popular.
> 
> ?


I'm a trendy dresser and own all of those! ha!


----------



## twoofus (Jun 16, 2017)

Fashion is all about showing off that you have so much of a number of resources that you can afford to waste them. Consider male birds of paradise with their excess of apparently useless and hindering feathers which must get in the way of evading predators and foraging for food. However, the more flamboyant and better groomed they are pulls the birds because it shows they can flourish despite these practical handicaps.


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

The cold shoulder style of the 90's worked a lot better because the tops fit tighter both in the body and arms. The style these days looks terrible because it just hangs there all loose like it was ripped.

Bell sleeves aren't bad but it's a thing that isn't going to last very long. They seem to go in and out of style, a lot.

Velvet shoes, they'll probably stick around in one form or another. If they're on other types of shoes, they'll probably retreat back to being on nothing but heels.

The high waisted (NON-MOM VERSION) jeans are making a comeback, and they're looking good so far.




Red Sonja said:


> Following trends gives me a headache (and always has), what's next, the cartoon shoulders of the 1980's and "big hair" again?


Things coming back into style don't necessarily bother me. It really depends on what style it is, and if it fits with whatever else is in/coming into style.

Minis, leg warmers, I'm cool with. Minis are cyclical because it also kind of depends on what tops are popular.

Shoulder Pads, Big hair, high waisted bikinis, stirrup leggins, can stay away forever.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I like to think that I don't follow fashion. Let's see:

1. don't wear minis because I have big thighs. Skirts need to come just under my knees.

2. Don't like maxis. Too long. I imagine they get dirty fast.

3. In the 90s, wide toed shoes were fashionable. I prefer the shoe shape to be somewhat pointed toe and sleek, flat or with heel. A friend of mine handed off some wide toed shoes to me, they were too big for her. Even my (then) husband who didn't comment on my dressing told he didn't like them. 

4. Boot cut jeans. nope, I prefer skinny leg, peg leg, stovepipe leg........ even when wide leg of any sort is in style.

5. I love looking at photos of Jackie Kennedy and Grace Kelly from the 50s and 60s. Their look clothes look still in style.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

toblerone said:


> Shoulder Pads, Big hair, high waisted bikinis, stirrup leggins, can stay away forever.


One can only hope. 


Can we get rid of the tunic top trend already? It's just another baggy, ill-fitting top, ick.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I also don't like jumpsuits. Some of them look very good but for me, impractical since you have to be very careful when you go to the bathroom.

Has anyone seen a "half slip" lately. We used to wear them in high school. But these days I look for clothes that are properly lined.


----------



## Curse of Millhaven (Feb 16, 2013)

I don’t follow fashion or style trends and just dress to please myself. I haven’t bought a fashion/beauty mag in many years and live in ignorant bliss. 

If flowered prints from the 70s are coming back, that’s okay, I’ll pass. The hippie gunne sax prairie dress resurgence is not really my bag. I like boho, but that’s a little too etsy hipster I-crochet-my-own-underwear for me. I like some 70s stuff though, like the disco take on the 1930s. I _love_ the aesthetic of Cabaret and the whole disco era does the 30s vibe. Lord knows I love me some sequins!

I have quite a few vintage pieces from the 70s, 50s, 40s, 30s, and 1900s. I bust them out infrequently due to their age but like to pair them with modern stuff including jeans. When I was younger I used to wear thrift store 1940s and 50s dresses all the time with my Chinatown mary janes and tights. I was a weirdo. 

Now my fave store is Anthropologie and I also really like Boden for fun frocks and blouses. I like patterns mixed with solid darks like charcoal or black. I mix and match and add in my vintage jewelry for an overall eclectic, I-raided-your-crazy-granny’s-attic look. It works for me. 

Here’s a crappy pic of some of my pattern crazy closet:










None of it’s really trendy, it’s just prints, cuts, colors, and/or patterns that I think are pretty. I don’t have any bell sleeves, cold shoulders (don’t even really know what that is), velvet shoes, 70s flower prints, or any of that stuff. I’m not really fashionable I guess and I’m okay with that. 



Red Sonja said:


> And, what is with all the makeup? Ugh, I see women with what we used to call "full stage makeup" as everyday wear.


Haha! I know, right? I wear what I think is subtle makeup (powder, blush, muted smoky eyeshadow and liner, mascara, and lipstick) and think “ooh girl, you’re banging!” then I go out and see full-on “I went to Sephora and left with the store… on my face!” make-up. Lol!

I’m okay with it, whatever makes people happy, and I’m mostly okay with my minimal makeup look, until I watch too many youtube beauty tutorials or a Lana Del Rey video and then I’m like, “Oh honey, I need to go to Sephora and get fake eyelashes, face primer, full coverage foundation, setting powder, eyeshadow primer, eyeshadow palette, liquid liner, sculpting brushes, contour, bronzer, highlighter, lipliner, lip gloss, eyebrow pomade, and a spatula to cake this **** on STAT!!!”

I’d aim for Lana Del Ray and end up looking like a scary drag version of a demented Lucille Ball.  #isuckatmakeupandlifeingeneral


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I rather like the flowy sleeve styles that are in right now. I'm generally a fan of the boho look, and always have been, as long as it doesn't go too far into the hipster vibe. That it's in style right now just makes it easier to find shirts I like. 

I don't do the cold-shoulder thing. I dislike that look on myself and on most other people. Just not a fan. 

But I do love velvet. Since it's back in style, I can bust out my velvet blazers, velvet dresses, and velvet dress shoes a little more often. I've been wearing them anyway, it's just that I look stylish now rather than hopelessly out of fashion.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

> If flowered prints from the 70s are coming back, that’s okay, I’ll pass.


Came remember what was so different about floral patterns from the 70s. I like floral patterns as long as they are not in pastels.


----------



## growing_weary (Jul 23, 2017)

Long skirt, tank/t-shirt/cami, hoodie/sweater most days. I'm a developer/ manager of the same, so I get to be comfortable. In my finance days... I still have some suits and DVF dresses left over. 

Today, I'm wearing fur topped Sorel boots because of the snow/sleet/rain-fest, leggings, a top that comes down like a mini over the leggings and a cashmere sweater with a skull on it. All in various shades of black/grey.

I vacillate between something straight out of a Free People catalog to all black everything with the occasional statement piece/ ballgown thrown in for events for the heck of it. 

I love the heck out of dresses/gowns when they have pockets.'

I don't normally follow trends. If I see something and I like it, I buy it.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

NextTimeAround said:


> I like to think that I don't follow fashion. Let's see:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I’m all about Jackie Kennedy’s style. I am not big on fashion trends, I have a certain shape body that looks good in certain clothes. I always dress simple and classic, very Jackie-O and French modern. 
I don’t own any bell sleeves, I hope they will be gone soon. But I love me some cigarette pants, and a simple top and accessories.


----------



## katiecrna (Jan 29, 2016)

Full makeup and hair dye is in too. People are really starting to express themselves with their hair and makeup and I think it looks great on the artistic type of person. It does not look good on me, I just can’t make it work.

I wish I could dye my hair those fun colors like gray/white or whatever. It looks so pretty on those that do it. I guess It’s fun to play around and not take yourself so serious.


----------



## Kerry (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm not qualified to make predictions. I'm too practical. 

My "go-to" is skinny pants, 2" heels and a pop-over blouse (which I have in three colors) and a funky necklace.

I love looking at how other people dress and appreciate what they put into it, however, resonates with me more than watching fashion trends...

Why I Wear The Exact Same Thing to Work Every Day
https://www.harpersbazaar.com/culture/features/a10441/why-i-wear-the-same-thing-to-work-everday/


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*As far as this old fart is concerned, for as long as they keep manufacturing Levi's, Wrangler's, denim shirts, and good quality leather cowboy boots, I would be rather happy!*


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

My preferences are typically 50's style dresses and wrap dresses. I LOVE a dress or skirt with pockets. Typically for work/dinner, the dresses are black or darker in color that I brighten with different crop cardigans and colorful waist belts. Currently I'm liking chunky heels with the dresses. In contrast for home/relaxed/shopping, I wear straight leg denims, slouchy top/sweater and Vans. I generally have brands I stick with and while they freshen aspects of their clothing it's still in keeping with their style offering.

I don't change makeup very often. After many years of long hair, I had the big chop. I'm loving the change. I pretty much leave the decisions to the stylist. I trust she knows what's going to suit me and work. She asks what I'd like; I usually give a descriptive word (such as edgy / soft / depth) then leave it to her. She tells me what she's considering and I roll with it.


----------



## Staisha (Sep 20, 2016)

It seems to me that in a fashion there will be jeans, tight-fitting jerseys and trouser suits with a top. I believe that you shouldn't always follow fashion. You need to find things that suit you according to the type of figure and create your image. I like to combine something strict with gentle and airy in clothes. I also like universal things. I believe that such ring like at photo is perfect for jeans and a dress. I find it here Laser Engraving. I don't have many accessories, but they fit under any image.


----------

